
The code I’m still ashamed of - dsego
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-code-im-still-ashamed-of-e4c021dff55e
======
DerekL
This is from 2106. Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965589)

